# Why does my dog howl at the Coronation Street theme tune?



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am a bit of a Coronation Street fan so watch it most nights it's on. My dog Toby is usually on the sofa with me & for the past week or so has begun to howl when the theme tune is played at the end of the programme.
When the programme starts he cocks his head to one side & really watches the screen but only howls at then end. When he hears the closing music he sort of lifts his head up, eyes closed & does a low, quite gentle howl along with the theme music & when it stops so does he!
He doesn't do it to anything else such as CSI which we also watch several times a week just Coronations Street
Why is he doing this? Is it stressful to him? If so should I turn it down so as not to annoy him with it?
There was a thread a few days ago about this but no real conclusive answers - thought I'd try again


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> I am a bit of a Coronation Street fan so watch it most nights it's on. My dog Toby is usually on the sofa with me & for the past week or so has begun to howl when the theme tune is played at the end of the programme.
> When the programme starts he cocks his head to one side & really watches the screen but only howls at then end. When he hears the closing music he sort of lifts his head up, eyes closed & does a low, quite gentle howl along with the theme music & when it stops so does he!
> He doesn't do it to anything else such as CSI which we also watch several times a week just Coronations Street
> Why is he doing this? Is it stressful to him? If so should I turn it down so as not to annoy him with it?
> There was a thread a few days ago about this but no real conclusive answers - thought I'd try again


Not sure what was said the other day but IMO its him calling to his pack to be together.

He has learnt that at this time his "pack" are united and that is his call.

Its what dogs, wolves would do in the wild (well not to watch Coronation Street:lol They would howl to bring the pack together.

Toby has learnt and is calling you for togetherness time or a group hug :thumbup:
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## topcat (Sep 7, 2009)

He's singing! One of my aunt's Pekes used to 'sing' to The Archers! Nothing else, just The Archers! And when she was done she'd run around the kitchen with her little fluffy wagging away and then sit at your feet waiting for a reward! I don't think there's anything to worry about - it doesn't sound like he's exhibiting any other stress signs.


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

i dont know why they do it but someone on another forums bc does the exact same thing to corination street!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Strange how they seem to pick one piece of music to do it to, I wonder why the choose one over another. It's really lovely to watch, he looks so sweet when he does it. My OH reckons he's just relieved it's over!!!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

haha my max does it! aww i thought he was the only one that did it, it always make me laugh


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

> Its what dogs, wolves would do in the wild (well not to watch Coronation Street) They would howl to bring the pack together.


LOL, I had a lovely image then of a pack of dogs all sitting down to watch Corrie!! :lol:


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

My dog howls if my little boy plays his mouth organ.

"Drone drone drone...... WOOOOOO-WOOOOOOOO..... drone drone... WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-OOOOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

My boy howls along to Emmerdale:lol:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I found this on Wikipedia which is what deb53 also suggested.....



> Howling may provide long-range communication with other dogs or owners. Howling can be used to locate another pack member, to keep strangers away, or to call the pack for hunting. Some dogs howl when they have separation anxiety.
> 
> It's been suggested that dogs sometimes howl when they hear sirens or other loud higher pitched sounds like clarinets and flutes as an instinctive response to hearing what they interpret to be another dog howling in the distance.[citation needed] A more likely explanation is that there's something in the pitch and wavelengths of certain sounds that's similar to the howl of the wolf which resonates with the dog.


Maybe it's the trumpet solo in it that does it??? Wonder why some dogs like this & some choose The Archers & some prefer Emmerdale as they don't sound similar (to me) at all??


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Don't know if this will work but here is Kwame howling along to Emmerdale Log in | Facebook


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Buster howls to Lady GaGa PokerFace only but thats either due to my singing along resembling howling dogs or the fact he likes it ;-)


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

> Don't know if this will work but here is Kwame howling along to Emmerdale Log in | Facebook


:thumbup: Just watched this - Toby joined in as well ..... I just hope I haven't started something now ..... my next post may be titled 'How do I stop my dog howling?' :lol: :lol:


----------

